# Atwood Water Heater Electric Heater Question.



## flobar00 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have Atwood water heater on Winnebago Access (model gchga-10e) which is the 6gal combo gas/electric. Gas works fine, but the electric is not working. Symptoms: switch will not illuminate for the 110 and water doesn't appear to heat. I ASSUME that element is toast, but with the Atwood the element is on backside of unit (inside of cab) which makes replacement really difficult. I could pull it out, but that is last option and I was hoping that I might have overlooked something really simple. I checked all breakers and all good and I would put a probe on the element, but it is just to difficult without pulling it out of the unit. Any suggestions?


----------



## mhbell (Aug 22, 2015)

You should be able to go to the Atwood web site and down load a trouble shooting guide. I downloaded one for my 6 gal Atwood Gas only water heater. There should be one for your electric Atwood.
Mel


----------



## flobar00 (Sep 1, 2015)

Resolution was to replace both the relay and the circuit board.


----------



## LEN (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for coming back with the answer.

LEN


----------

